# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  España medalla de bronce en el XVII Cto. de Europa de Salmónidos Mosca

## F. Lázaro

El equipo de la selección española de pesca de la modalidad de salmónidos mosca formado por los pescadores, José María Martínez Romero, Óscar Quevedo Iglesias, Vicente Crespo Balado y los hermanos, Aítor e Iñigo Urruzuno González, ejerciendo como capitán, Vicente Aranda García, han conseguido la medalla de bronce por equipos en el XVII Campeonato  de Europa de Pesca de Salmónidos Mosca, celebrado del 31 de mayo al 6 de junio de 2011 en Rozmberk (República Checa)



La competición se celebró en tres escenarios distintos que se dividieron en cinco sectores, entre los que se encontraban, pesca en lago, desde barca y desde orilla, un sector de río de alta montaña y otro de llanura.  Esta división provocó el uso de técnicas totalmente distintas en cada uno de los sectores y solamente los equipos que dominaron una amplia gama de técnicas de pesca pudieron estar desde el principio en los puestos de privilegio,  tal y como sucedió con el equipo español.



La selección nacional,  junto con la francesa y los checos mantuvieron  desde el inicio de la competición sus posiciones en los puestos más altos. Solo Polonia se atrevió a entrar en puestos de podium hasta la tercera manga. A partir de ahí, los integrantes del equipo español completaron una cuarta manga excepcional, haciendo un primer puesto, dos segundos, un tercero y un cuarto puesto, lo que junto con un fallo de Polonia y otro de Francia, alejó a la selección española del primer puesto, pero la acercó considerablemente a la segunda posición en la que la medalla de plata estuvo muy cerca del alcance de la mano.



El equipo español demostró una casi perfecta adaptación a este, ya emblemático lugar para la pesca nacional, ubicado en la localidad de Rozmberk nad Vltavou, en la Bohemia del sur. La selección española solamente fue superada por el equipo de la Republica Checa, que fueron maestros en su casa y profetas en su tierra, y por la selección francesa, que a la postre fue quien se llevó la plata.

*Resultado individual de los miembros del equipo español:*


5º.- Oscar Quevedo Iglesias - ESP
11º.- Aitor Urruzuno Gonzalez - ESP
15º.- Vicente Crespo Balado - ESP
21º.- Jose Maria Martinez Romero - ESP
29º.- Inigo Urruzuno Gonzalez - ESP

*¡ENHORABUENA CHICOS!*

Fuentes:

http://www.marca.com/blogs/cuaderno-...n-el-xvii.html
http://www.fepyc.es/download/Competi...Individual.pdf
http://www.fepyc.es/download/Competi...n-5-Teams-.pdf

----------

